# Sharing some thoughts about the Canon 135L F/2.0



## Hatch1921

I remember being very excited about purchasing this lens. This lens  changed the way I judged my other lenses!  It was an &#8220;eye opening&#8221;  experience to say the least. 

 You can see a million sample photos on the Internet taken with this  lens &#8230; but&#8230; until you give it a try yourself,  I really can&#8217;t fully  describe how fantastic this glass really is. I&#8217;ll share my thoughts  about the lens and what it&#8217;s pros and cons are but, you have to give it a  try.


It&#8217;s a fantastic lens!


*[URL="http://www.hatch1921.com/lens-review-canon-135l-2/"]Article link*[/URL]


Sample shot... with full res shots in the article. 
Hatch


----------



## Robin Usagani

Jealous!  I will definitely pick up this lens when I become a prime lens shooter wedding photog.


----------



## Hatch1921

Zooms have their place as well.    Just spent some time on your site.. nice captures!  

Thanks for the comments.
Hatch


----------



## josephgiridhar

Hi *Hatch1921*
This is Joesph
When I read you posting I feel that you have got the amazing result with the lens 
*Canon 135L F/2.0 				*

And also saw that the photo graph which you have placed is also really cool with very high pixel and very clear.
Hope some day i could also use it.

Have a Great Time with It.
Thank You


----------



## Hatch1921

josephgiridhar said:


> Hi *Hatch1921*
> This is Joesph
> When I read you posting I feel that you have got the amazing result with the lens
> *Canon 135L F/2.0 				*
> 
> And also saw that the photo graph which you have placed is also really cool with very high pixel and very clear.
> Hope some day i could also use it.
> 
> Have a Great Time with It.
> Thank You




Thank you for the comments. Glad you liked the review.  It's a fantastic lens and I hope you do get to own one at some point. 

Thanks again! 
Hatch


----------



## Hatch1921

yuan said:


> thankyou for sharing    i   am happy at this  post  and i hope  i can learn more



You are very welcome Yuan! Thank you for the comments.
Hatch


----------



## joshklein

this is just the lens that i've been looking for. need to have one for my bestfriend's pre-nup photo shoot


----------



## Hatch1921

It's a great lens! Well worth the investment.  Have fun at the shoot.
Hatch


----------



## josephgiridhar

Hatch1921 said:


> josephgiridhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *Hatch1921*
> This is Joesph
> When I read you posting I feel that you have got the amazing result with the lens
> *Canon 135L F/2.0                 *
> 
> And also saw that the photo graph which you have placed is also really cool with very high pixel and very clear.
> Hope some day i could also use it.
> 
> Have a Great Time with It.
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the comments. Glad you liked the review.  It's a fantastic lens and I hope you do get to own one at some point.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Hatch
Click to expand...





Hi Hatch, Ya I am very much interested about that lens. I'll try to get it as soon as possible.:meh:


----------



## josephgiridhar

hi Hatch, how much this lens cost. and where should i buy it.......


----------



## Hatch1921

josephgiridhar said:


> hi Hatch, how much this lens cost. and where should i buy it.......



B&H Photo Link

It's $1049 right now...   love the lens and have had nothing but great service from B&H. 

Congrats on the new purchase 
Hatch


----------



## massimike

I used to play with this lens once I was a canon guy. Soft touch portrait lens, a bit long for my tastes as it forces you to stay too much far from the subject,  IMHO. I am Incline to use a shorter lens. Better choice for me is 85 this is a perfect lens for beauty shots. And you canon guys you have a wonderful 85 f1.2. For us nikonians we can definitively opt for the king of bokeh: 85 f1.4 with it's unbelievable DOF


----------



## ghache

if it performs like the 135 f2 DC, its deffinetly a sick lens


----------



## frisii

Very nice result.


----------



## PECO

*I was about to purchase a Canon and thanks to you* *Hatch1921**  for this review. Whew, it really looks like you are there and very alive.  *Nice one...


----------



## Photogaz

The Canon 135L is a simply wonderful lens.


----------



## Hatch1921

Many thanks for the comments all.
Hatch


----------



## SkyBlue

Hatch1921 said:


> Its a fantastic lens!



plus your impeccable skill = great shot!


----------



## kbasdeo

I read several reviews on this lens and I ended up purchasing it, I absolutely love it and highly recommend it.


----------



## fredricfei

<embed id="xunlei_com_thunder_helper_plugin_d462f475-c18e-46be-bd10-327458d045bd" type="application/thunder_download_plugin" height="0" width="0">A lens with perfect VFM, it's almost the label of it


----------



## Hokey

This is my fav lens of all time.  Even more so than the 200 f/2.

Simply awesome in every way.


----------



## bratkinson

Eons ago, it seems, when I was shooting with my trusty Canon EF cameras, I added the FD 135 F2 to my lenses. My first real use of it was in the Canadian Rockies from the train and it totally blew me away. That was perhaps 30-35 years ago. Spin forward to 3 weeks ago and I went for the 135mm F2 L. Put it on and was BLOWN AWAY!!! Absolutely awesome! I used it for a dimly-lit evening indoor event, sans flash (I'm big into available-light shooting) and was completely overwhelmed by the results! 

That's the good news. The bad news is I am now drooling over the 200mm F2.8 L....


----------

